# Queen inspired semi-classical



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Greetings!
In my youth I listened to and got inspiration from pop group Queen. I notice occasionally that their music still have influence on me when I now try to compose classical music.
This semi-classical digital tune is one example where the violins sound like a May guitar production and the later basses sound like a Deacon sound. The sudden changes are also, I think, a Queen legacy:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Freflections-upon-the-european-world-wars

It would be interesting to hear your reflections.

Kjell


----------

